# The most dangerous personality to cross?



## AnonymouslyPsychotic (Sep 10, 2011)

Someone's probably already asked this, but I wanted to as well.

I'm wondering what the most dangerous personality to cross is. I know that there are personalities who are very kind and compassionate, and are unlikely to "go bad" such as an ENFP, like me. But everyone has emotions, and everyone can hold someone with anger. So I'm wondering that, provided that we are thinking of every personality as one that has gone forward with not-so-great intentions, which personality would be the most dangerous to go up against.


----------



## ojyelhsa (Sep 10, 2011)

i dont know much about the other personality traits, im fairly new to all of this, but i know my self and i know my type (ENFP) and i have to say, we _can_ be pretty dangerous. i have had three known outbursts of anger and the outcome was not pretty.
imagine all the information you take in about the people you are around. harnessed properly (and usually) it can be used to help build relationships and strengthin your bond with that person to better themselves and enrich your own life, but if you turn your energy the other way (sensing what makes them uncomfortable, pushing "buttons" or even turning them against themselves) it can lead to self esteem destruction of a person. 

at least from what i have seen.


----------



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)

I do not think it would be brave to "go up against" any personality type that feels threatened. It would be dumb. I think that under some circumstances any personality type can truly be forces to be reckoned with. That being said, SFJ's are known be quite sensitive and easily angered if under stress, I have been verbally chainsawed by and NT (that shit does damage...they can give you a complex with some of the words that fall out of those mouths...) and I have had an NF make me feel like a complete ass. They can all be dangerous. ...oh, just to add some smug to this comment, from what I hear, ISTP's are not to be fucked with


----------



## white-knuckle (Mar 4, 2010)

Mr. Nickster put it pretty well. I agree that all personality types can be dangerous, I guess the real question is what type of behavior is most dangerous. The mental, verbal, or physical types?

I think mental types because even if hes a scrawny 5 foot guy if he knows how to make an atom bomb, then it doesn't matter that he lost you in arm wrestling. lol But I dont know verbal types are just as scheming, cuz they can play a master game of B.S. and play with your views like a magician. So, yeah the liars and the mentalists are pretty up there in terms of danger.


----------

